# Shimano 9s Cassette/Cog Identification



## Ridelikea Coyote (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a question about Shimano 9-speed road cassettes. I have a cassette I would like to get some replacement cogs for and the id lettering all starts with a D....(DD DE DG). I bought the cassette as an Ultegra, but I think it's a 105. I thought Ultegras started with A's. Can you give me some insight into what id lettering Shimano cassettes/cogs use. The lockring may have been mixed up with the cogs when it was sold, so the lockring number/id is meaningless.

Thanks for any information,
Ridelikea Coyote


----------



## 67fb (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen that information before, probably on Shimano's site. No luck finding it tonight. 

I have an kinda sorta might be 105 or 105/Ultegra hybrid cassette (11-25) 10sp. 

The big gears all say FC followed by C1, C2, and C3. C3 is the 25. 

19T says EL

17, 15, 14, and 13 say FC.

Odd thing is, I did find a Shimano document that showed interchangability between 105 and Ultegra cassettes. So, what you get on any given day might be the result of parts availability. 

Sorry, not the answer you were looking for.


----------

